# Mumbai auto



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2011)

Its been a long time I was thinking of writing on them. I'm in Mumbai since last four years and luckily or unluckily Auto has become my main mode of commute. You see, they are so kind and I've observed so closely, I wanted to share my thought with you here.

First myth breaker: THEY ARE NOT ON ROAD TO DO BUSINESS! Yes, they are not there to do business. They just simply get out of home everyday for fun, just to roam on the streets. Its as like you go to office on bus, train, go to college or hang out with friends on cycle, bike etc. they use Auto. Simple. So, from now on if you see an empty auto whoosing past your raising hand, don't frown or do his "ma-behen", just remember he was not there to take you. 

Second myth breaker: THEY CHARGE YOU FOR THE DISTANCE YOU COMMUTE. No. Not at all. That is an eyewash. They actually are very kind hearted, why? Will explain in a few minutes. You see, I told earlier they roam on streets for their own fun and has to touch checkpoints in this time. I guess they must have this free roaming thing organized and must have invisible dead-ends as in some closed end computer games (you don't see any wall at that area but still can't cross it). As a result they are always in a hurry to reach the checkpoints. Why? For fun obviously. A man has to have his fun time. 

Now, while doing this if someone sees you standing roadside, raising your hand and fanatically shouting "auto, auto"...who's heart won't melt. They stop near you, ask where you would want to go, if and only if they were happened to go the same route they provide you lift. So, next time don't think that auto who dropped you home did it for money. Its as same as, if your friend had a car and happened to take the same road you take to home (or offiice or watever place you were going that time) won't he drop you?!!! Be thankful to them for their kind gesture from next time.

And, now you would ask, "but, they charge me money and that too by meter"!!! Dude!!! the meter is not for you, its for them!!! And that is another example of them being honest. You see in the moment of crisis if someone helped you just that way won't you tip him to show your respect or at least ask to pay for the gas. In this process you might insist them to take much more money than the actual expense (come on, you were happy, ecstatic etc. as if you tip the waiter in a hotel after a great meal and service). So they took a step to discourage you to pay more than you should pay. They have put a meter for that reason only. Well, now you would ask, "fir to free mein kyoun nahi chodta?" (then why don't they drop us for free?)

Come on! would you like to be under someone's favor, they know how proud you are and if they do not take the money as a token of appreciation and love for them from you, you might not take lift from another auto again. They really don't like to be paid but they just had to.

So, from next day, if you raise your hand and autos don't stop for you. Don't curse them, wait for the next one who would take you home. Bajaj has made a auto for everyone, you just need to (wait and) find it.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ wow what a perspective.. beautiful.. 

i think you had a long chit-chat session with sum Auto driver...


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still laughing!


----------



## Xmen360 (Jun 2, 2011)

haha.... Lol.!!

Man that was awesome ... had a  nice laugh


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2011)

Seems as if you had a heavy dose of racing games 

I'm once in a bluemoon auto traveller & I haven't studied them closely as you have did. If they drive for fun then sometimes I should pull out my camera & be at the last checkpoint & see which autowalla wins.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 2, 2011)

hahaha very nice article rhitwick. Actually same goes with Bangalore auto drivers too. Let me share a story of mine too 

As I already said that b'lore auto driver also have same properties as specified by rhitwick. You need not look for autos if you plan to go anywhere, you just stand on the corner or road side. A kind auto-driver will stop by you and will give you a lift to your destination as he pleases. I was fed up of this waiting and swore never to board an auto again (well, had to do it 2 times after that)..

So this one time I planned to go for a movie with a girl of my team. She insisted on taking her room-mate with her so I had to take my room mate too. We both had bikes to assist the ladies but luck was not in our favor. It rained and we had to take auto from our house (it charged by meter luckily). Girls took autos from their place and reached cinema hall (Garuda mall) which is only a little more than 4k.m. from Koramangala. After the movie was over (at 11:30 p.m.) the other girl's boyfriend came to pick her up in his car so they both went happily! It was our turn to meddle with auto drivers standing outside mall. Some gentleman demanded 200, other one was little considerate and asked for 180 only. The unity among them was really appreciable. No one was ready to drop us off in lesser amount than Rs. 180 for petty 4 k.m. I decided to "walk". I know that was not the wisest of decisions but I really had it enough. As we walked around half a k.m. my room mate started to curse me as he got scared by two guys following us. And then came the moment when one autowallah, happened to be going his own home, showered us mercy and asked us if we wanted a "lift". We humbly paid him 1 and 1/2 of the meter reading and were happy to reach office alive and/or un-mugged


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 2, 2011)

Book a cab in such cases that will be cheaper  . 150 bucks and you all will be dropped


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

@rhitwick: did u had a chat with auto union.....
& they r driving just for FUN???nope I dnt think so.....

& its not necessary that each & every auto will stop for u to pick u up...
it purely depends on that auto to which region he travels....

e.g: In Bhandup if there are a three sub parts P1,P2,P3....so a P3 auto will not take u to P1...or P2....I had faced this many times....

Moreover its not safe for girls to travel in auto @ nights...(so no kind hearted)...I heard many times from my colleages saying to other girl colleges after a late night party "auto se mat jana yaar....". instead take BUS.

& the meter is for justification for the price u pay for travelling.....

its all for Business & money...all auto walas work for money....no fun,no humbleness

it happened with my frnd who was new in mumbai....he had to go to some place & he took auto..the auto walah fooled him by going round & round & charge him lumsum money...he came to know that he was looted extra money..when he saw a route while 
returning (in a car lift from other frnd)..he looked the route outside & shouted..."arre itna 
samne tha...auto walah mujhe bahut ghumaya yaar..."

the above example of my frnd is pertaining to a single person hire auto & not for sharing auto service
coz in sharing auto service u wont be charged anything extra....like in Dombivali there is sharing auto service....

& also...u r walking on road an auto will slow down & stop before u to ask u for destination...ok just for doing daily business....

& most of auto walahs dont own their auto


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 2, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Book a cab in such cases that will be cheaper  . 150 bucks and you all will be dropped



Please try to book a cab for 4 km.



and good luck 



And cabs can never be cheaper than autos, it is a fact, otherwise we won't be able to see autos anymore.


@Zangetsu: Are you serious buddy? rhitwick's post intended pun!


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 2, 2011)

Even better than your kind hearted auto drivers are the taxi drivers of Mumbai.........the royal fiat Premier Padmini travelling in its wet and sweaty cloth seats is just a delight. the sound of the engine is that of a bulldozer gallore, sheer music to my ears. The fables taxi drivers yell out is pure entertaining. they greet each other with a mocking but rather fun loving frown!!....the royal fiat throwing smoke like a steam engine adds to the retro look......


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Zangetsu: Are you serious buddy? rhitwick's post intended pun!



well my above comments r serious...
I posted bcoz I thought rhitwick is way admiring auto walah..some of the words r not true at all....


otherwise nothing personal...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I guess not everyone understands sarcasm...


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

Come and experience New Delhi's auto drivers. You will go back to Mumbai/Thane region and kiss their feet for being angels.

Normal Delhi Route:

1. You request (try to flag down) passing autos. 5-6th one stops.
2. You walk up to empty auto's and mention your destination. "We not going in that direction". "Will drop you half way". Back to (1).
3. After you mention destination -- they are confused on location. You give detailed directions, wag their head NO, and drive off. You eat the dust. Back to (1).
4. Agrees to take you. Refuses meter. Requests an exorbitant tariff ~1.5 times higher. Back to (1).
5. You haggle and negotiate a reasonable tariff (though you are paying 30% overhead) and sit in the auto.
6. He lights up a bidi
7. While driving, spits gutka/paan/kheni spit out side the moving auto. It backwashes to your face/clothes.
8. Puts on loud desi music.
9. Suddenly in the middle of the normal route, detours to another road.
10. You get of at a CNG pump (long line of 10 autos ahead of you) and wait for SIR to refuel the gas.
11. You sit and surf the net on GPRS while driver stops on the highway to urinate.
12. You join him and relieve yourself.
13. You wait and admire the fly overs of New Delhi -- while the auto guy is buying narcotic substances and / or drinking water from the road side.
14. You also buy some paan waala goodies and drink water.
15. You reach your destination.
16. He does not have change. You buy something from a road side shop (ciggie/toffees) to get change.
17. If (16) not possible, you leave the tariff closest to highest common denominator of "10".
18. Whines and cringes for more money, cause you got off at your colony house, and not at the "main-market" as you mentioned when the deal was finalized, and negotiations were happening.
19. You swear back.
20. He swears back.
21. You walk home -- pissed.

Normal route from New Delhi railway station:

1. Your exit out side Ajmeri gate/Pahar ganj.
2. 10 auto drivers hawk down to you. 
3. You decide on one. 
4. Destination is told, and price is quoted ~2.5x normal.
5. You deal down to 1.5x. 
6. They buddy, another unknown passenger with you. 
7. Squeeze in with a stranger + put wallet in front pocket + clutch phone + pray to GOD for safety.
8. (7) gets dropped first.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

^^Fake Sarcasm....

I didnt see any smilies there


----------



## darkaalx (Jun 2, 2011)

Loved the Delhi autos....for some who dont know, im being sarcastic


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

darkaalx said:


> Loved the Delhi autos....for some who dont know, im being sarcastic



They are the KINGS.

I remember once from PVR Saket till Lajpath Nagar III, one auto guy asked me RS. 500. This was like 10 years back.

I replied to him "aisa karo, aap peeche beth lo, main auto chalaa lethaa hoon Lajpath Nagar tak, or aap 50 rupiyaa le lenaa".

Translated:
Why don't you sit in back of your auto, let me drive it till LPN III, and you charge RS. 50.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate the  autos who say I am not going that side but go that side the moment they are done talking with you


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 2, 2011)

@asingh: So in other words this is everywhere! 


Similarly, here in b'lore an autowallah asked around 300 from Railway station to BTM Layout. My friend told him "bhaiyya auto khareedna nahi hai, bus wahan tak chor do" (dude we are not asking the price of your auto, just drop us there) and walked ahead. 


In another instance some relatives of my friend came from Delhi for couple of days. Once returning from MG Road in night, they tried hard to get an auto but in vain. Finally they agreed to an auto for Rs. 300. Once they reached their destination, they refused to give 300 and handed him 1 1/2 of the fare by meter! That was a nice payback IMO


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 2, 2011)

I got a cab for 3 kms . It was Central and had to drop a friend at Forum . What we do is call the driver not the cab company and he drops us all and I give him less that what i pay to auto.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2011)

Brilliant. 



Zangetsu said:


> @rhitwick: did u had a chat with auto union.....
> & they r driving just for FUN???nope I dnt think so.....
> 
> & its not necessary that each & every auto will stop for u to pick u up...
> ...



QFT


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

^^QFT means???


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 2, 2011)

^^Quoted For Truth


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ QFT = Quoted For Truth


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

Today's incident. The auto-waalah wasn't ready to go by the meter. Hauz Khas to R.K. Puram is exactly 40 if you go by meter. Instead he demanded 50 rudely.

My reply:

"dekh bhaya, shanti te bolta toh mai tanne 60 bhi de deta. eeb mai 40 bhi na daen waala."

Boarded a DTC bus and reached home. Rs. 10.

Note: Metro and Buses are major win in Delhi. Autos are retarded.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't expecting this at all. lmao

P.S., Rickshaws FTW!

This reminds me of a question: When was the last time you had a good experience using something available to public in India?


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> This reminds me of a question: When was the last time you had a good experience using something available to public in India?


Today. Metro and Bus.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Buses are major win in Delhi.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

well, they are only over-crowded during the peak hours. If you know the routes, then it is very easy for you to travel.

I'm not talking about the driving skills of the drivers.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2011)

BMTC in Bangalore


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> Come and experience New Delhi's auto drivers. You will go back to Mumbai/Thane region and kiss their feet for being angels.
> 
> Normal Delhi Route:
> 
> ...


This deserves a f*ckin' REP. 

Although, my recent experience with Auto's, here in Bombay, has been a mixed bag. There have been numerous occasions when these pricks wouldn't even stop if your stood/slept right in front of it. But then there was this one old chap who dropped me to my location and my fare, as usual, is the minimum one, which is 11 bucks to the bus stop. Unfortunately, I didn't have 1 Rupee change that day. So I decided to hand him 20 bucks and asked him to keep it. He looked back at me and said "Beta nahi nahi. Sirf 11 rupye hue hain aur aap 20 rupya de rahe ho." Then he promptly started searching his pocket and somehow managed to get the remaining 9 rupee change. That gesture restored my faith, to some extent, but it's really been a 1-in-a-million kind of case. 

I don't have any personal hatred against these people, but it's really annoying when they don't halt, when you wave at them.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Today's incident. The auto-waalah wasn't ready to go by the meter. Hauz Khas to R.K. Puram is exactly 40 if you go by meter. Instead he demanded 50 rudely.
> 
> My reply:
> 
> ...



Took the 680...? Crosses Sangam Cinema..via Munirka..!



Ethan_Hunt said:


> This deserves a f*ckin' REP.
> 
> Although, my recent experience with Auto's, here in Bombay, has been a mixed bag. There have been numerous occasions when these pricks wouldn't even stop if your stood/slept right in front of it. But then there was this one old chap who dropped me to my location and my fare, as usual, is the minimum one, which is 11 bucks to the bus stop. Unfortunately, I didn't have 1 Rupee change that day. So I decided to hand him 20 bucks and asked him to keep it. He looked back at me and said "Beta nahi nahi. Sirf 11 rupye hue hain aur aap 20 rupya de rahe ho." Then he promptly started searching his pocket and somehow managed to get the remaining 9 rupee change. That gesture restored my faith, to some extent, but it's really been a 1-in-a-million kind of case.
> 
> I don't have any personal hatred against these people, but it's really annoying when they don't halt, when you wave at them.



Thanks...!

Though Mumbai auto dudes are far better than New Delhi ones. Most people say that. My experience is same.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> Took the 680...? Crosses Sangam Cinema..via Munirka..!


680. Makes me nostalgic about my South Delhi days.


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya route is good. All the way to CP.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

@rhitwick: it seems either you are restigated from your school/college or got fired from work...are thinking of becoming a rickshaw driver......just kidding....why so much love for them???


----------



## Sarath (Jun 3, 2011)

OP needs to come to Bangalore. He will follow it up with a cuss filled article about the auto wallahs. 
You will have the following experiences when trying to hire an auto in Bangalore:

1. The fares always start in and are negotiated in multiples of 100s even if you want to travel 2kms
2. He wont come on hire for reasons I have not understood till date despite being without a hire for hours together
3. The meter will not work in half of the autos
4. The meter will stop working mid way through the ride in the other half of the autos
5. In the 5% of the working meters the guy will take you through short cuts that for some reason show you every notable tourist attraction of the city before reaching your destination 
6. Paying by the meter is as rare as a govt officer rejecting bribe
7. They are bad at math so their 1.5times fare is always more than our calculations
8. For them night starts from 7pm although rules state it to be 9pm 
9. They earn most of their money after 10pm outside pubs getting drunk ppl to pay up their misery. So they dont really care about all the sober ones in the morning. Rs.500 at a go.



10.The above stands true in 80% of the cases from my 2years of using their services here. However every now and then I have found some people making an honest living by going by the meter and I really appreciate them for their honesty. They sometimes dont even accept tips. I have only come across such people in 10-20 occasions in 4years. 

But at the end of the day its hard work for them. Its easier for us to curse them in forums like these all the while knowing that for them sitting in front of a PC and chatting with a group of link minded people in a forum is a luxury they will not most likely experience in this lifetime.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

Sarath said:


> OP needs to come to Bangalore. He will follow it up with a cuss filled article about the auto wallahs.
> You will have the following experiences when trying to hire an auto in Bangalore:
> 
> 1. The fares always start in and are negotiated in multiples of 100s even if you want to travel 2kms
> ...



^^ I agree to some extend.

Bangaloreans are far better then Delhi and Mumbai Auto wallas.

My experience in Bangalore!

1. They will ask u to fix the fare and then put the METER on hire !!

2. They will tell u to say that you have hired the Auto on Meter to the Police if caught.

3. They will drop you to your destination from the shortcut route (don't know why).

4. On the destination point they will ask you to pay TIP (Sir, 5 ruppes main ek kaffi bhi nahi aatha) which implies pay more TIP to him.

5. But they are happy with the TIP no more barganing for EXTRA money!!

6. They are honest by far, I have seen.

On a side note:

Condition of Autos in Bangalore are by every means much much better.
Karnataka Govt. Rules are very different for Autos in INDIA.
Front Glass (WindSheld) of the Auto must be a SINGLE piece (TVS) and not THREE piece (old bajaj).
No right side ENTRY /EXIT facility.
Drive's Enlarged Driving License is printed and pasted behind the driver's own seat rest.
Uniform is a must if they want to ply their Auto's on the road --- or pay a fine of Rs 100/-
Auto's are clean and green, they are well decorated also from inside.
They are good driver's too.
There are 3 different unions in bangalore for AUTOs.


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> Took the 680...? Crosses Sangam Cinema..via Munirka..!


yes.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> Come and experience New Delhi's auto drivers. You will go back to Mumbai/Thane region and kiss their feet for being angels.
> 
> Normal Delhi Route:
> 
> ...


LMAO...this is the best description i have ever read...lol...

i thought may be after the hike in fares,they will stop refusing to ply people to their destinations..the first few weeks were excellent...many people had complained on the traffic police website..sadly now they are back to square one...refusing to ply...now they want the same fare as delhi that is 19 rupees or so...its a joke seriously...


----------



## R2K (Jun 3, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Well, I guess not everyone understands sarcasm...



OMG..... ...so u were being sarcastic... Atleast you should have ended your post with a  bazinga


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 3, 2011)

hey Sarath, you forgot the "tampered meters". I came across 3-4 such cases in which I was not able to believe my eyes on the speed with which meter was running! One time I threatened the autowalla that I will go to police station and complain about his faulty meter. He charged fair amount.

Well it is not always bad experience, I have some good ppl also. Even when it was raining they didn't ask for a penny extra. Some returned exact change and didn't ask for tip, but those are rare gems


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2011)

Divide cities into zones and take away their right to refuse if you want to go to some place in that zone.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 3, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> hey Sarath, you forgot the "tampered meters". I came across 3-4 such cases in which I was not able to believe my eyes on the speed with which meter was running! One time I threatened the autowalla that I will go to police station and complain about his faulty meter. He charged fair amount.
> 
> Well it is not always bad experience, I have some good ppl also. Even when it was raining they didn't ask for a penny extra. Some returned exact change and didn't ask for tip, but those are rare gems



True!!



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> BMTC in Bangalore



^^ ya true again, at its best!! but soon Metro will take over.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, guys THe post is a result of my frustration. In the beginning I used to get angry how could they refuse me a ride? how could they not stop auto when I raise my hand?!!! I used to feel that I'm what matters not they.

Now, after being neglected for years, left alone standing in the rain for hours, getting refused by numerous autos for no reason...this is how I soothe myself, this is how I comfort myself and stop being angry.

They have successfully stripped off my pride and self respect.


----------



## Baker (Jun 3, 2011)

one worst thing abt all the autowalas are..... they all have one common answer.... " hey while return i need to come alone so give me 2 times or am leaving" ...WTF


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Well, guys THe post is a result of my frustration. In the beginning I used to get angry how could they refuse me a ride? how could they not stop auto when I raise my hand?!!! I used to feel that I'm what matters not they.
> 
> Now, after being neglected for years, left alone standing in the rain for hours, getting refused by numerous autos for no reason...this is how I soothe myself, this is how I comfort myself and stop being angry.
> 
> They have successfully stripped off my pride and self respect.



when angry then laugh like doctor Boman Irani of MBBS


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2011)

the most shocking thing is that whenever they refuse to ply which is most of the time...i generally threaten them that i will post a complain regarding refusal to ply,they start abusing saying do whatever u want...as if they don't give a ball about this...


----------



## himangshu (Jun 4, 2011)

Well here in Tinsukia, Dibrugarh, Sibsagar(Assam) if you raise your hand or shout "auto...auto", they stop directly even if it is fully loaded with passengers.. Asks where you want to go and take you there. I have only went short distances in an Auto and they charge Rs.5 for one passenger and 10 if two are travelling together.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 4, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Well here in Tinsukia, Dibrugarh, Sibsagar(Assam) if you raise your hand or shout "auto...auto", they stop directly even if it is fully loaded with passengers.. Asks where you want to go and take you there. I have only went short distances in an Auto and they charge Rs.5 for one passenger and 10 if two are travelling together.



dude this thread is not about 'shared' autos. This thread is for giving your _funny_ experience in a RESERVED AUTO.

And you will never experience the kind of joy ride OP is discussing here in your small cities.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

^Not necessarily. People can share their experiences, sarcastic, funny, serious or stupid, doesn't matter..As far as the discussion lies on Autos.


----------

